# Plowsaver software ?



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Is any one using it ? It is supposed to be billing, routing, etc. Looking at it to make the business side (office work) eaiser.Since we're 85% snow thinking this may be the way to go, but the starting at $ 595, & it will probably be more (they have a light version, which would't be enough). When Quick books is around $ 200, is the routing & specialization worth the extra $$ ?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Id like to know also, has anyone ever tried plowsaver or got a demo of it???


----------



## larold83 (Jan 1, 2009)

i just got the lg insite which is a pda and has thw windows software and gps and i was looking for software for it for snow plowing


----------



## RCSLINC (Nov 30, 2006)

Hi
I use it for 2700 plus customers with 48 subs works great for me.
315-676-4442 easier to talk than type if you need info.

Randy


----------

